# Moving from Canada to Dubai - Few Questions



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

1. Please suggest reliable, reasonable movers (Its mostly house stuff, packed in boxes, suitcases)

- whoever you chose please ensure they confirm the price & delivery, duration of container at sea...we had a case where we were promised a 3 weeks delivery, and its now into week 8 of waiting...dont want to mention company names...but be carefull.

2. Is there a universal charger so that I can use personal items (electric shaver, toothbrush, hairdryer, iron, laptops), rather than buying everything new in Dubai. I've seen families in Dubai still using electronics from USA (they had a box-style charger)

- yep, there are plenty of chargers, universal, etc typically at duty free, pharmacies or travel shops.

3. What is Dubai's equivalent to Best Buy? Where can I buy electronics, computers, routers, printers?

- jumbo, sharaf DG, jacky's, carrefour, lulu, computer souk area, etc

4. What is Dubai's equivalent to Staples? Where can I buy office supplies, stationary?

- Cant think of a name, but I am sure there is something...since there are a ton of offices here...

regards


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

hey another canadian moving too...you staying in dubai?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

You will find electronics much more expensive here than in Canada. Buy anything there you need. Most electronics now work on both voltages 

You asked about chargers - do you mean transformers? If some of your things only work on 110/120, you will need a transformer. If, for example, your electric toothbrush is 120, you won't be able to use a charger bought here because it will be 240. A transformer will change the power output or input as necessary.

If they are dual voltage though, you shouldn't need a charger, only an adapter for the wall sockets which are different, although you can get multi socket extension cords that will fit most types of plugs

sorry I can't give suggestions for the other things


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do not skimp on the cheap transformers. You really do get what you pay for with them.


----------

